# 83 play-mor



## mr 83 play-mor (Jul 17, 2015)

In desperate need of help finding an owners manual and possibly an electrical and plumbing schematic for a 1983 play-mor model M2500. Any and all help greatly appreciated. :10220:


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

there is an owners manual on ebay for a 1995 . $12.99


----------

